# Problem with wilcom se 9



## smartmania (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello , wast day I install my wilcom SE 9 on my new laptop , but when I start the program I saw that I have a problem. I think that I have wide screen because when I try to digitize a circle , on my screen it is seen like a egg , not perfect circle . How can I fix this problem? I thin it is something with my program setup but I dont know how to fix it. Please help me.


----------



## JormiBoced (Jan 10, 2008)

smartmania said:


> Hello , wast day I install my wilcom SE 9 on my new laptop , but when I start the program I saw that I have a problem. I think that I have wide screen because when I try to digitize a circle , on my screen it is seen like a egg , not perfect circle . How can I fix this problem? I thin it is something with my program setup but I dont know how to fix it. Please help me.


Go to Special - Hardware Setup
Then on display monitor hit the values button.
It will ask you to measure a box on the screen and insert the values. Then it will recalibrate for your screen.


----------



## AC.CORREA (May 18, 2009)

JormiBoced said:


> Go to Special - Hardware Setup
> Then on display monitor hit the values button.
> It will ask you to measure a box on the screen and insert the values. Then it will recalibrate for your screen.



1000X thank you!


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

JormiBoced said:


> Go to Special - Hardware Setup
> Then on display monitor hit the values button.
> It will ask you to measure a box on the screen and insert the values. Then it will recalibrate for your screen.


Thank you!


----------

